# quarantine facilities



## krissy3 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking at quarantine facilities in Texas. I keep hearing different things about the different facilities. My head is spinning, and I dont know which one to use.




One person says the planes used to fly to Luxemberg are not safe, and KLM is best. Holland is an additional 6 hour drive for me ...I d rather not over shoot my destany in the flight by an additional 6 hours. I hear one facility is run down, another shipped a horse with lice, and so on... anyone have any expierence with quarantines and the airplane. The plane to Luxemberg is a Boeing 747 cargo plane, and the KLM is a passenger plane... does that make one safer then the other?

could really use some suggestions.

kristen


----------



## Lewella (Feb 9, 2010)

I highly recommend EZ2Spot Ranch http://www.ez2spotranch.com/ They have a ton of experience and fly with the horse to Europe.


----------



## JWC sr. (Feb 15, 2010)

We have used several and would be glad to give you what we have, there are several that are good ones here in Texas, including EZ2Spot and we have had good luck with them. Email us and i will glad to give you the ones we have used with good results.


----------



## krissy3 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone , I have chosen EZ2 spot , and I am very happy .


----------

